# Lip balm flavor oil problem?



## EnchantedSoaps (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new at lip balm and I found a recipe that is 1 tbs beeswax, 1 tsp coconut oil, flavoring oil of your choice and sweetener (optional). 

The beeswax and coconut oil melting in the double boiler part goes fine.....it's when i add the oil and sweetener that things go crazy. The flavoring oil (candy making oils from the pharmacy is what the recipe calls for and is what I'm using) sinks to the bottom and does not mix with the coconut oil and beeswax. 

When I add the sweetener (splenda) everything just gets clumpy and the splenda makes like, big goopy snot lookin gobs in the mixture. 


What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Genny (Apr 11, 2012)

Most candy flavor oils are not oil soluble, so it won't mix in your recipe.

I've never heard of using Splenda in lip balm.  A lot of people use Stevia & mix it really well to keep it suspended.


----------



## EnchantedSoaps (Apr 11, 2012)

Hm, well that stinks, I spent 80$ on a bunch of candy oils, sigh. I guess I can always make stained-glass-candy lol 

Thanks I'll try stevia instead I think I actually have some! What kind of flavor can you use then? I know it has to be food-safe right? Extracts maybe?


----------



## Genny (Apr 11, 2012)

Extracts won't work because those aren't oil soluble either.

Flavor Oils are best.  Here's a small list of some suppliers that carry some good flavor oils:
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... rings.html
http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Flav ... c-193.html
http://www.brambleberry.com/Flavoring-Oils-C177.aspx
http://cart.candlesupply.com/Flavor-Oils-c-330.html

Also, if you're not using any butters in your recipe, you may want to up your oil percentage.  Otherwise it's going to be super hard and draggy. For an oil/beeswax only recipe, 3 parts oil to 1 part beeswax usually works better.


----------



## EnchantedSoaps (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok, thanks Genny


----------



## Genny (Apr 11, 2012)

You're welcome.  Good luck


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 11, 2012)

If you use powered stevia, suspend it in some coconut oil first, stir it real well to disperse (it won't dissolve), and then add it by the drop to your melted balm 'to taste', stirring real well after each addition. I use powdered stevia in my balms and it doesn't work well if you add it to the melted balm 'straight'. You may even be able to do the same with the Splenda. 

Some online B&B vendors sell stevia suspensions if you don't want to make it yourself.

To make mine, I use my lotionmaking scale to weigh out .5 grams of powdered stevia and 29 grams of fractionated coconut oil, and I mix them together in a 1 oz amber glass bottle with a dropper-type cover. I shake _real well _before use.

To add to Genny's list, *Majestic Mountain Sage* has great flavor oils, too. 


IrishLass


----------



## EnchantedSoaps (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you irish  I made a brambleberry order with some of the oils, maybe some of these un-opened candy oils i can return. I have NO idea why the recipe I found (martha stewarts) contained candy oil if it's not even oil soluble, I feel like I wasted a lot of money :O 

Thanks guys


----------



## Genny (Apr 11, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> To add to Genny's list, *Majestic Mountain Sage* has great flavor oils, too.



Ooh, I forgot about MMS.  Their rootbeer is really good.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 11, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> Ooh, I forgot about MMS.  Their rootbeer is really good.



I love their Rootbeer flavor oil, too. It's good and strong, and very 'spot-on' realistic. Sometimes I like to mix it with a little of their Vanilla Banilla flavor oil for a Rootbeer Float flavor.


IrishLass


----------

